# Taurus customer service



## twomode

Had to call today to order a couple small parts for my 709. In 2 minutes I had a confirmed order, no charge for anything. Nice. Thought I'd pass along a pat on the back for them. This is a new gun I took apart to polish, not a defect. I've only put about 200 through it and not a hickup yet.


----------



## BeefyBeefo

This is a nice change from the usual stories I've heard about Taurus customer service. Thanks for sharing! :smt023


----------



## dosborn

BeefyBeefo said:


> This is a nice change from the usual stories I've heard about Taurus customer service. Thanks for sharing! :smt023


+1

I am satisfied with Taurus' product and CS also.


----------



## bruce333

Nice to hear a good CS story about Taurus. :smt023

I've never had to call or send a gun in either.:mrgreen:


----------



## jhepting

*Taurus CS good, BUT - - -*

I happy with CS at Taurus, - - - they were polite and responsive - - BUT really bummed that they couldn't help. My PT845 mags don't drop out and should. CS agreed and would replace them no problemo *EXCEPT FOR THE FACT THAT TAURUS HAS NOT RELEASED A SINGLE PT845 MAG FOR PURCHASE/REPLACEMENT!!! GOTTA BUY ANOTHER PT845 TO GET EXTRA OR REPLACEMENT MAGS!!!! BUMMER*tumbleweed


----------



## twomode

jhepting, did they say why? Is the gun so popular that they're having production problems?


----------



## twomode

An update. A friend called last night complaining about his gf's brand new Taurus .380. We were at the range together saturday and that particular gun was a POS! FTE's almost every round. He fancies himself a backyard gunsmith and had already taken the whole thing apart and polished this, cleaned that and no joy. So he sent it to Taurus. 

10 weeks minimum to get it back. Now that's fugly! They both have glock semi's, Stag Arms AR's, and 6 or 7 POS weapons purchased solely on price point. He has a new high point 9mm carbine that couldn't shoot the same target twice if it were in a vise. What a waste.


----------



## twomode

Parts arrived today so 7 days. Not bad


----------



## twomode

Got home and took a closer look at the roll pin. Found my screw up. There is a small knurl on one end of the roll pin. If you try to pin punch this out and it doesn't come free when 1/8" of the pin is exposed, you're going the wrong way! Heads up.


----------



## twomode

This is weird. 10 week quote for repairs as posted above. Gun shows up in 8 days. They say they put 50 rds through it without a failure, in other words, no problem found here's your gun. I bet it shoots fine now. Doesn't matter if it does it's for sale.


----------



## Josser

twomode said:


> This is weird. 10 week quote for repairs as posted above. Gun shows up in 8 days. They say they put 50 rds through it without a failure, in other words, no problem found here's your gun. I bet it shoots fine now. Doesn't matter if it does it's for sale.


I suppose you are talking about your friends .380 not your 709? Gets kind of confusing when you read throught the thread and also what small parts did you have to replace on your 709? .


----------



## twomode

The small parts issue (chambered round indicator roll pin & spring) was the 709. The roll pin has a knurl on one end, so that's the end that comes out first. I have no idea what happened to the spring it's just gone. Haven't reinstalled it since I'm going to do a finish polish. 

As for my bud's girls .380 it's a POS. They shot 15-20 rounds through it and it FTE'd again. Back in the box, and our LGS said bring it back for a full refund. Great shop. Too bad, I like my 7.9 ALOT!


----------



## Josser

twomode said:


> The small parts issue (chambered round indicator roll pin & spring) was the 709. The roll pin has a knurl on one end, so that's the end that comes out first. I have no idea what happened to the spring it's just gone. Haven't reinstalled it since I'm going to do a finish polish.
> 
> As for my bud's girls .380 it's a POS. They shot 15-20 rounds through it and it FTE'd again. Back in the box, and our LGS said bring it back for a full refund. Great shop. Too bad, I like my 7.9 ALOT!


My Gunstore is the same way. Gives us 30 days to try the gun out. Going to the Range with the 709 for the first time today.


----------



## jahpedro

My Gunstore is the same way.


Man i wish i had known the perils of the place i bought my 709 at. All sales final, dont stand behind what they sell:smt076


----------



## Viper

What customer service? I bought a new PT745 in February, and had numerous failures to feeds and a few mag drops over the first 262 rounds. I called and they said sent it back, so I did. It vacationed in Miami for 5 weeks and five days, before I saw it again. They replaced the mag release so the mag drops were fixed, but the pistol would not feed the first round of Gold Dots and other HP's were very iffy. Contrast that to a Kahr PM45 I bought USED in April. It performed perfectly, but had a minor non-functional problem, so I called Kahr. They paid shipping both ways, repaired the problem, replaced the recoil assy, polished the ramp, and had it back in my hands in five days.

I glad that my 24/7 Pro c 45 works well, because I'll never sent it to Taurus.


----------



## niadhf

I called Taurus CS last Friday about my USED 605ss. I was looking for a replacement hammmer (purchase) so i could bob it. I weas told that was a restricted part, and they dont have them anyways. I askerd WHY it was restricted as it is not a part of the receiver. "that is our policy," and he reitterated they do not have them. So.. ok. I then asked about a grip pin (missing when i bought it, the gun is 11 years old)..No Problem sir, i will have 2 of them in the mail to you right away, No charge."

So, was i HAPPY about situation one, no. But he was very polite in explaining it. Situation 2. yep happy. And polite the whole time. I won't compare that to my (purchase) interaction with S&W a few months ago. (got the parts, but... man what a unpleasant person to deal with)


----------



## meesterp

*My 709, hard primers - many misfires*



twomode said:


> Had to call today to order a couple small parts for my 709. ... I've only put about 200 through it and not a hickup yet.


 First day with new 709 slim. One box of ammo had brass primers and one had bright crome" primers. We had so many misfires, including double strikes, on thos bright primers that I was stunned. mre misfires than I've experienced in 40 years, total.
Custermore service send me a letter after they receive the gun telling me about their "very highest standards of customer service". In the same letter they tell me to expect 5-6 weeks for processing!
They've had it longer tan me.
I'll defer further judgement until I get it back and see it fire when I pull the trigger.


----------



## Shipwreck

Here are some nice threads about Taurus "quality"

Taurus Buyer Be Warned - Glock Talk

Taurus Disappointment - TheFiringLine Forums

Taurus 709 slim fail. help me find a new 9mm carry pistol. - AR15.COM

Another 709 slim fails.. - AR15.COM

Taurus semi-auto Quality Control going to crap? - Glock Talk

Glock Talk

Taurus 709- Problems - THR

Bought a Taurus M44, took it home, broken right out of the box! - XDTalk Forums - Your XD/XD(m) Information Source!

Taurus Buyer Be Warned - THR

Taurus Quality: Objective Opinions...? - TheFiringLine Forums

Just bought a Taurus 85 and Im having a problem - TheFiringLine Forums

Taurus Run-Around - TheFiringLine Forums

taurus repair turnaround time?? anyone.. - TheFiringLine Forums

Taurus 709 Slim....FTEs galore!...help!! - XDTalk Forums - Your XD/XD(m) Information Source!

Taurus Frustration and Venting

Not a good showing for the Taurus 709 Slim. - TheFiringLine Forums

My Taurus 709 slim review... - TheFiringLine Forums

Taurus Warranty Work? - XDTalk Forums - Your XD/XD(m) Information Source!

Are realy Taurus gun not reliable? - TheFiringLine Forums

Here We Go Again Taurus - TheFiringLine Forums

Taurus Question - TheFiringLine Forums

Taurus 738 - TheFiringLine Forums

Taurus 24/7 Full Size Pistol Reviews Forum and Reference Guide


----------



## HOG-I

*TCP problems and service center*

I had a FTE and FTC with my new TCP 380. Called service and FEDEX was there two days later. They indicated it would be 4 to 6 weeks for return. FEDEX showed up two weeks later with problem fixed by adjustment to ejection area. Then after running 100 more rounds thru gun "I" and I do repeat I screwed up the polimer base when taking our the retaining pin. Another call to service and again in two days FEDEX showed up to ship the gun. 4 to 6 weeks was the expected return date and again backin two weeks. New base fixed the problem. I'm not sure how one could expect much more from a company.


----------

